# NEWS: PathScale's libcxxrt C++ Runtime Now Available Under BSD License



## vermaden (May 24, 2011)

> Libcxxrt will be available under the 2-clause BSD license.





> (...) libcxxrt is the missing link for a BSD licensed C++ compiler and the C++ runtime





> The FreeBSD Foundation and the NetBSD Foundation announced today that they have acquired a non-exclusive copyright license to the libcxxrt C++ runtime software from PathScale, a leader in high performance Fortran, C and C++ compiler products for AMD64, Intel64 and MIPS. The press release, available from the FreeBSD Foundation, Pathscale, and PRWeb websites, is as follows:
> 
> The FreeBSD Foundation and the NetBSD Foundation announced today that they have acquired a non-exclusive copyright license to the libcxxrt C++ runtime software from PathScale, a leader in high performance Fortran, C, and C++ compiler products for AMD64, Intel64, and MIPS. This software is an implementation of the C++ Application Binary Interface originally developed for Itanium and now used for the x86 family by BSD operating systems. Libcxxrt will be available under the 2-clause BSD license.
> 
> ...



SOURCE: http://freebsdfoundation.blogspot.com/2011/05/libcxxrt-c-runtime-now-available-under.html
SOURCE: http://pathscale.com/node/265


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2011)

Thread 24000


----------



## vermaden (May 24, 2011)

Sorry missed that ... delete that duplicate.


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2011)

At least we can discuss it here :e

Which brings me to my question, what benefit do we get from this?


----------



## vermaden (May 24, 2011)

Better implementation, probably also faster, free from GPL code that will allow BSDs to have top to bottom GPL-free compiler stack (along with CLANG-LLVM), because while C library was at BSD license the C++ library was (and is) still GPL.


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> free from GPL code that will allow BSDs to have top to bottom GPL-free compiler stack (along with CLANG-LLVM)


Ah, that is a Good Thing(tm)


----------



## fontorio (May 28, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> At least we can discuss it here :e
> 
> Which brings me to my question, what benefit do we get from this?



This could mean CUDA/OpenCL support in FreeBSD. They are reverse engineering Nvidia driver. It will be nice for those including me who want to use FreeBSD for scientific computing.


----------

